# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Արտերկրում սովորելու համար պետք է ունենալ 8.5 միլիոն դրամ

## urartu

Ինչ կարծիք ունեք ՀՀ այն օրենքի մասին, որորով բոլոր ուսանողները, ովքեր ուզում են արտերկրում սովորել, ՀՀ-ում պետք է թողնեն 85000000 դրամ արժողությամբ գրավ, այս թեմայում կքննարկենք արդյոք դա արդարացի է, թե չէ, և արդյոք դա չի խախտում մարդու իրավունքները

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ինձ թվում է որ խոսքը ոչ թե բոլոր արտերկրում սովորել ցանկացողներին է վերաբերում, այլ նրանց, որքեր մեկնում են արտերկիր սովորելու միջպետական ծրագրերի շրջանակնեորւմ: Եթե այդպես է, ապա նորմալ է: Պետությունը օգնում է քեզ մեկնել սովորելու, բայց ուզում ա երաշխիք ունենա, որ հետ կգաս ու սովորածդ կօգտագործես ի նպաստ պետության:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչ կարծիք ունեք ՀՀ այն օրենքի մասին, որորով բոլոր ուսանողները, ովքեր ուզում են արտերկրում սովորել, ՀՀ-ում պետք է թողնեն 85000000 դրամ արժողությամբ գրավ, այս թեմայում կքննարկենք արդյոք դա արդարացի է, թե չէ, և արդյոք դա չի խախտում մարդու իրավունքները


Բայց եթե չեմ սխալվում, դա միայն տղաներին էր վերաբերում, այն էլ՝ չծառայած: Թե՞ ինչ-որ բան շփոթում եմ:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ինչ կարծիք ունեք ՀՀ այն օրենքի մասին, որորով բոլոր ուսանողները, ովքեր ուզում են արտերկրում սովորել, ՀՀ-ում պետք է թողնեն 85000000 դրամ արժողությամբ գրավ, այս թեմայում կքննարկենք արդյոք դա արդարացի է, թե չէ, և արդյոք դա չի խախտում մարդու իրավունքները


Լավ կլիներ, որ օրենքի համապատասխանը հատվածն էլ տեղադրվեր տեսնեինք ինչի մասին է խոսքը: Ես այսպիսի օրենքի մասին չեմ լսել:

----------

aerosmith (28.08.2009), davidus (28.08.2009), Kita (28.08.2009), Ֆոտոն (28.08.2009)

----------


## davidus

գրառմանդ մեջ մի 0 ավել ես գրել..... հետո էլ այդ օրենքը երբ է ընդունվել??? laws.am-ում հղումը կտաս? կամ գոնե օրենքի անունը ասա... եթե սովորելու պատրվակով Հայաստանից փախնելն է "սովորե"լ ցանկացողի նպատակը, ապա կողմ եմ օրենքին

----------


## urartu

Հավելված
                                             Հայաuտանի Հանրապետության
                                             կառավարության 2002 թվականի
                                             oգոuտոuի 29-ի N 1394-Ն որոշման

                                  ԿԱՐԳ
     OՏԱՐԵՐԿՐՅԱ ՊԵՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ ԲԱՐՁՐԱԳՈՒՅՆ ՈՒUՈՒՄՆԱԿԱՆ ԿԱՄ ԳԻՏԱԿՐԹԱԿԱՆ     ՀԱUՏԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐ ԸՆԴՈՒՆՎԱԾ ՀԱՅԱUՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՔԱՂԱՔԱՑԻՆԵՐԻՆ ՊԱՐՏԱԴԻՐ ԶԻՆՎՈՐԱԿԱՆ ԾԱՌԱՅՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԶՈՐԱԿՈՉԻՑ ՏԱՐԿԵՏՈՒՄ ՏԱԼՈՒ

     1. Uույն կարգը տարածվում է Հայաuտանի Հանրապետության այն քաղաքացիների վրա, ովքեր ընդունվել են oտարերկրյա պետությունների բարձրագույն ուuումնական կամ գիտակրթական հաuտատություններ եւ որոնց, "Զինապարտության մաuին" Հայաuտանի Հանրապետության oրենքի 16-րդ հոդվածի երկրորդ մաuի հիմքով, Հայաuտանի Հանրապետության կառավարության որոշմամբ տրվում է պարտադիր զինվորական ծառայության զորակոչից տարկետում:
      (1-ին կետը փոփ. 24.10.02 թիվ 2124-Ն որոշում)
     2. Oտարերկրյա պետությունների բարձրագույն ուuումնական կամ գիտակրթական հաuտատություններ ընդունված Հայաuտանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացիները կամ նրանց oրինական ներկայացուցիչները պարտավոր են կրթության պետական կառավարման լիազոր մարմնի հետ կնքել գրավի պայմանագիր (ձեւը կցվում է):
     Գրավ դրվող գույքի նվազագույն գինը uահմանվում է 8,5 միլիոն դրամ:
     Գրավի պայմանագրի կնքման կարգը հաuտատում է Հայաuտանի Հանրապետության կրթության եւ գիտության նախարարությունը` համաձայնեցնելով Հայաuտանի Հանրապետության արդարադատության նախարարության հետ:
      (2-րդ կետը փոփ. 24.10.02 թիվ 2124-Ն որոշում)
     3. Oտարերկրյա պետությունների բարձրագույն ուuումնական կամ գիտակրթական հաuտատություններ ընդունված Հայաuտանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացիները կամ նրանց oրինական ներկայացուցիչները կրթության պետական կառավարման լիազոր մարմին են ներկայացնում հետեւյալ փաuտաթղթերը`
 դիմում, ծննդյան վկայականի կամ անձնագրի պատճենը,  տեղեկանք oտարերկրյա պետության բարձրագույն ուuումնական հաuտատությունում կամ գիտակրթական հաuտատություններում ուuումնառության ժամկետի մաuին, համապատաuխան կրթության աuտիճանը հաuտատող փաuտաթուղթ (ատեuտատ, դիպլոմ),
 oտարերկրյա պետության բարձրագույն ուuումնական հաuտատությունում կամ
 գիտակրթական հաuտատություններում uովորելու փաuտը հաuտատող փաuտաթուղթ:
     4. Փաuտաթղթերը կրթության պետական կառավարման լիազոր մարմին ներկայացվում են աշնանային կամ գարնանային զորակոչ հայտարարվելուց ոչ ուշ, քան 1 ամիu առաջ:
     5. Uույն կարգի պայմանները խախտելու դեպքում կրթության պետական կառավարման լիազոր մարմինը մերժում է քաղաքացու դիմումն ու դրա մաuին տեղեկացնում նրան:
Ճիշտ է մեկ 0 ավել եմ գրել, կներեք

----------

Ձայնալար (28.08.2009)

----------


## urartu

> եթե սովորելու պատրվակով Հայաստանից փախնելն է "սովորե"լ ցանկացողի նպատակը, ապա կողմ եմ օրենքի


իսկ ինձ թվումա, որ փախնող մարդը, սովորելու, պատրվակից լավ տարբերակներ կգտնի, էս  մի քանի հոգու գրպան լցնելու լցնելու լավ ձևա

----------

davidus (28.08.2009), Freeman (12.06.2011)

----------


## davidus

բա ասում ես օրենքա?? կառավարության որոշումա, այն էլ կարգի տեղքով
սա վերաբերում է տղաներին, որոնք ստացել են տարկետման իրավունք. ու մեկնում են արտասահման սովորելու..... հետաքրքիր էր, որտեղից ես "քչփորել" սա??  :Smile:

----------


## davidus

> իսկ ինձ թվումա, որ փախնող մարդը, սովորելու, պատրվակից լավ տարբերակներ կգտնի, էս  մի քանի հոգու գրպան լցնելու լցնելու լավ ձևա


չէ, համաձայն չեմ..... սա շատ լավ ու հարմար պատրվակ ա փախնելու... հետո էլ գրավը, ըստ իս, պետք է մուտքագրվի պետբյուջե, հետևաբար մի քիչ ավելի դժվար կլինի գրպանը դնել.... չնայած ամեն ինչ հնարավոր ա

----------


## urartu

> չէ, համաձայն չեմ..... սա շատ լավ ու հարմար պատրվակ ա փախնելու... հետո էլ գրավը, ըստ իս, պետք է մուտքագրվի պետբյուջե, հետևաբար մի քիչ ավելի դժվար կլինի գրպանը դնել.... չնայած ամեն ինչ հնարավոր


Եթե մարդ փախնել ուզենա  տոմս կառնի ինքնափիռ կնստի, ու հայդե տաք երկրներ, ես մին չև հիմա չեմ լսել, որ մարդ սովրելու պատրվակով բանակից փախնի, հետո կարգա թե ինչա, փաստը այն է որ ետ ունի օրինական ուժ, ու բոլոր խախտողները կենթարկվեն պատասխանատվության, ես քեզ կրթ և գիտ. սայտը մտի դւ էլ քչփորի http://www.edu.am/index.php?id=2197&...nu2=109&arch=0

----------


## davidus

> ես մին չև հիմա չեմ լսել, որ մարդ սովրելու պատրվակով բանակից փախնի,


մարդիկ, կոնկրետ իմ օրինակում, սպորտսմենները, արտերկիր հավաքներ գնալու ժամանակ են երկրից փախնում, իսկ դու ասում ես նստեն գնան... համ էլ սա շատ լավ հնարավորություն է և կրթություն ստանալու, և բանակ չգնալու... մի տեսակ իդեալական չի???

----------


## aerosmith

Հաշվեցի , մոտավորապես գալիսա 22,500 դոլար. թալանա, ինչա, համ ստեղ պետբյուջեն լցնես էդքն, համ էլ դրա կեսից շատի չափով եթաս այլ երկիր ու վարձդ տաս.....
տենաս էս սուպեր օրենքը օվա հորինել՞

----------

urartu (28.08.2009), Արամ (30.08.2009)

----------


## urartu

> մարդիկ, կոնկրետ այս դեպքում սպորտսմենները, արտերկիր հավաքներ գնալու ժամանակ են երկրից փախնում, իսկ դու ասում ես նստեն գնան... համ էլ սա շատ լավ հնարավորություն է և կրթություն ստանալու, և բանակ չգնալու... մի տեսակ իդեալական չի???


բայց բոլոր դեպքերում մարդ կրթություն ստանա, թե չե, բանակից խուափելու համար նա կնգնի ռոզիսկի տակ, ու եթե նա փախնի երկրից կրթություն սենց թե նենց կարա ստանա դրսում, էլի եմ ասում ես տենց դեպք ոչ լսել եմ, ոչ ել տեսել, որ հատուկ բանակից փախնելու համար, մարդ դիմի ետ ձևին

----------


## davidus

> բայց բոլոր դեպքերում մարդ կրթություն ստանա, թե չե, բանակից խուափելու համար նա կնգնի ռոզիսկի տակ, ու եթե նա փախնի երկրից կրթություն սենց թե նենց կարա ստանա դրսում, էլի եմ ասում ես տենց դեպք ոչ լսել եմ, ոչ ել տեսել, որ հատուկ բանակից փախնելու համար, մարդ դիմի ետ ձևին


հասկանում եմ ինչ ի նկատի ունես, բայց եթե տվյալ անձը էլ հետ գալու մտադրություն էլ չունի, ռոզիսկն էլ խանգարող հանգամանք չի  :Smile:  
գիտես ինչի չես տեսել, որովհետև այս պայմաններով երևի ոչ ոք պատրաստ չի մեկնել արտերկիր սովորելու.....

----------


## urartu

> հասկանում եմ ինչ ի նկատի ունես, բայց եթե տվյալ անձը էլ հետ գալու մտադրություն էլ չունի, ռոզիսկն էլ խանգարող հանգամանք չի  
> գիտես ինչի չես տեսել, որովհետև այս պայմաններով երևի ոչ ոք պատրաստ չի մեկնել արտերկիր սովորելու.....


արտերկիր շատերն են մեկնել, բայց ոչ բանակի պատճառով

----------


## davidus

> արտերկիր շատերն են մեկնել, բայց ոչ բանակի պատճառով


իհարկե ճիշտ ես, բայց բանակի փաստը ևս մի հանգամանք է, որը նպաստում է գնալուն.... 2 դասարանցի ունեի, որոնք հիմա ստեղ չեն....  :Wink:  պատճառներից մեկն էլ բանակն էր... դրսում բարեկամներ ունեին, ես խեղճ երեխու մազերը ներկեցին, անուն, ասգանուն..... էլ չասեմ...... ու դեպի քո ասած տաք երկրներ.

----------


## Kuk

> Ինձ թվում է որ խոսքը ոչ թե բոլոր արտերկրում սովորել ցանկացողներին է վերաբերում, այլ նրանց, որքեր մեկնում են արտերկիր սովորելու միջպետական ծրագրերի շրջանակնեորւմ: Եթե այդպես է, ապա նորմալ է: Պետությունը օգնում է քեզ մեկնել սովորելու, բայց ուզում ա երաշխիք ունենա, որ հետ կգաս ու սովորածդ կօգտագործես ի նպաստ պետության:


Այ որ պետություն լիներ, առանց դրա էլ հետ կգային, ոչ թե գնալուց առաջ մի հատ՝ «բերետ ըլնեմ, թե հետ չգամ» կասեին, նոր կգնային:

----------

Արամ (30.08.2009)

----------


## Elmo

8,5 միլիոն դրամ ունենամ, ավելի լավ տեղ կներդնեմ:
Ստեղի գործատուների 98 տոկոսի համար էական էլ չի որտեղ ես սովորել: Էականը մասնագիտական հմտություններդ ապացուցելն ա:
Իսկ եթե ուզում ես գնաս արտերկիր՝ հետ չգալու նպատակով, ապա 8,5 միլիոնով կարող ես գնալ ու հետ չգալ: Ուսման վարձն ու ընդունելության հարցերն էլ այնտեղ աշխատելով փակել:

----------


## urartu

> Այ որ պետություն լիներ, առանց դրա էլ հետ կգային, ոչ թե գնալուց առաջ մի հատ՝ «բերետ ըլնեմ, թե հետ չգամ» կասեին, նոր կգնային:


համամիտ եմ ձեզ հետ, խոսքը պետպատվերի մասին չե

----------


## Kuk

> 8,5 միլիոն դրամ ունենամ, ավելի լավ տեղ կներդնեմ:
> Ստեղի գործատուների 98 տոկոսի համար էական էլ չի որտեղ ես սովորել: Էականը մասնագիտական հմտություններդ ապացուցելն ա:
> Իսկ եթե ուզում ես գնաս արտերկիր՝ հետ չգալու նպատակով, ապա 8,5 միլիոնով կարող ես գնալ ու հետ չգալ: Ուսման վարձն ու ընդունելության հարցերն էլ այնտեղ աշխատելով փակել:


Տեղեր կան, որ աշխատելն արգելվում ա, եթե ոչ մեկ անգամից, ապա երկրարդից անպայման կվտարեն, բայց դե հայերին էդ էլ հետ չի պահում, աշխատումե ն մուղամով:

----------


## urartu

> 8,5 միլիոն դրամ ունենամ, ավելի լավ տեղ կներդնեմ:
> Ստեղի գործատուների 98 տոկոսի համար էական էլ չի որտեղ ես սովորել: Էականը մասնագիտական հմտություններդ ապացուցելն ա:
> Իսկ եթե ուզում ես գնաս արտերկիր՝ հետ չգալու նպատակով, ապա 8,5 միլիոնով կարող ես գնալ ու հետ չգալ: Ուսման վարձն ու ընդունելության հարցերն էլ այնտեղ աշխատելով փակել:


ձեզ մի պարզ օրինակ բերեմ, բայց անուններ չեմ տա, կա մեկը ով սովորում է ՀՀ պետական բուհերից մեկում, և մյուսը, ով սովորում է նույն բուհի հեռակա բաժնում, բայց մյուսը ծանոթ բարեկամ տարբերակուվ ընդհանրապես դասի չի գալիս, նույնիսկ իր սովորած ֆակուլտետի անվանումը չգիտի, իսկ արդյունքում նրանք երկուսն էլ ստանում են նույն դիպլոմը

----------


## Elmo

> ձեզ մի պարզ օրինակ բերեմ, բայց անուններ չեմ տա, կա մեկը ով սովորում է ՀՀ պետական բուհերից մեկում, և մյուսը, ով սովորում է նույն բուհի հեռակա բաժնում, բայց մյուսը ծանոթ բարեկամ տարբերակուվ ընդհանրապես դասի չի գալիս, նույնիսկ իր սովորած ֆակուլտետի անվանումը չգիտի, իսկ արդյունքում նրանք երկուսն էլ ստանում են նույն դիպլոմը


Հա բայց դիպլոմը գործատուի հեչ թմբուկին էլ չի:
Էնքան են քննություններ ու հարցազրուցներ նշանակում, որ Չալոն մնա զարմացած: Դիպլոմը ի՞նչ դիպլոմը բանավոր խոսքի ապացույցն ա, որ դու բուհ ես ավարտել: Ավարտելն էլ բավական չի աշխատանքի ընդունվելու համար: Իրանք իրանց ձևորով քննություներ են անցկացնում ու մաղում:

----------

Annushka (28.08.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (28.08.2009), Արամ (30.08.2009)

----------


## urartu

> Հա բայց դիպլոմը գործատուի հեչ թմբուկին էլ չի:
> Էնքան են քննություններ ու հարցազրուցներ նշանակում, որ Չալոն մնա զարմացած: Դիպլոմը ի՞նչ դիպլոմը բանավոր խոսքի ապացույցն ա, որ դու բուհ ես ավարտել: Ավարտելն էլ բավական չի աշխատանքի ընդունվելու համար: Իրանք իրանց ձևորով քննություներ են անցկացնում ու մաղում:


ես էլ ետ եմ ասում, որ դիպլոմով հեչ մեկին էլ չես զարմացնի

----------


## Elmo

> Տեղեր կան, որ աշխատելն արգելվում ա, եթե ոչ մեկ անգամից, ապա երկրարդից անպայման կվտարեն, բայց դե հայերին էդ էլ հետ չի պահում, աշխատումե ն մուղամով:


Հայերը մոլախոտի պես ամեն տեղ էլ իրանց ուզածն անում են:
Բայց ամբողջը կարդալուց հակացա, որ անպայման կրթվել, վերադառնալու մասին ա խոսքը: Բոլորն էլ հեչ չէ տուն ունեն գրավ դնելու: Մեկ ա էդ գումարը չեն վերցնում, այլ պարզապես գրավ են պահում, առանց տոկոսադրույք, առանց բան: Նորմալ ա

----------


## Elmo

> ես էլ ետ եմ ասում, որ դիպլոմով հեչ մեկին էլ չես զարմացնի


Առավել ևս Օքսվորդի կամ Հարվարդի դիպլոմով էլ չես զարմացնի: Միակ դիպլոմը, որը քիչ թե շատ գործի ընդունվելու տեսակետից ազդեցիկ դիպլոմ ա, դա բժշկականի դիպլոմն ա:

----------


## urartu

> Առավել ևս Օքսվորդի կամ Հարվարդի դիպլոմով էլ չես զարմացնի: Միակ դիպլոմը, որը քիչ թե շատ գործի ընդունվելու տեսակետից ազդեցիկ դիպլոմ ա, դա բժշկականի դիպլոմն ա:


դժվար թե, օքսվորդի կամ Հարվարդի դիպլոմ ունեցողները, աշխատանք փնտրեն, են էլ  այստե

----------


## Dragon

> Ինչ կարծիք ունեք ՀՀ այն օրենքի մասին, որորով բոլոր ուսանողները, ովքեր ուզում են արտերկրում սովորել, ՀՀ-ում պետք է թողնեն 85000000 դրամ արժողությամբ գրավ, այս թեմայում կքննարկենք արդյոք դա արդարացի է, թե չէ, և արդյոք դա չի խախտում մարդու իրավունքները


Էստեղ մարդու իրավունքների ոտնահարման նշույլ անգամ չկա, ինչպես որ չկա վճարովի ուսուցման պարագայում: Պետությունը իր սահմանադրությամբ ամրագրում է կրթության իրավունքը՝ պարտադիր միջնակարգ-անվճար և երկրում գործող բուհերի միջոցով՝ բարձրագույն, և՛ անվճար, և՛ վճարովի հիմնունքերով: Արտերկրի համար որևէ պարտականություն չունի տանձնած: Իսկ մարդու իրավունքները յուրաքանչյուր պետությունում կրթության իրավունքն է, այլ ոչ պետության  համաշխարհային կրթություն տալու պարտականությունը: Ողջունում եմ գրավի միտքը, որովհետև ուղեղների արտահոսքից գոնե մի չնչին տոկոս էլ մեր երկրին օգուտ կլինի, որովհետև վերջին հաշվով 10 տարի անվճար կրթություն է տվել, ոմանց դեպքում էլ 4 կամ 6, կամ անգամ 9, հետո էլ ասում են շնորհակալությունը, բայց դուք ինձ լավ վարձատրվող աշխատանք չեք տալիս, գնամ մի հատ էլ Վաշինգտոնի հմալսարանը ավարտեմ /ի դեպ այստեղի կրթության հաշվին ընդունվելով/ ու մնամ այլ երկիրը շենացնեմ, որովհետև լավ փող են տալիս, ինձ փող ա պետք, փող: Թքաց ունեմ Հայաստանի վրա էլ, իրա դիպլոմների էլ, էդ երկիր չի, էդտեղ աշխատանք չկա, էդ երկիր չի էլ դառնա: Գուցե և չդառնա էլ, թե բոլորը էսպես մտածեն: Կգան ժամանակներ, որ ամեն ինչ այլ կլինի, իսկ դրա շուտ վրա հասնելուն կարող ենք և մենք օգնել մեր գիտակցությամբ ու նվիրումով: Եվ վերջին հաշվով տաշած քարը գետին չի մնա, իսկ միջակությունները...... լավ է~, մեզ միջակություններ պետք չեն, ուր ուզում են թող գնան, բայց բարի լինեն նախ փոխհատուցել :Smile:

----------

Annushka (28.08.2009), davidus (28.08.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էստեղ մարդու իրավունքների ոտնահարման նշույլ անգամ չկա, ինչպես որ չկա վճարովի ուսուցման պարագայում: Պետությունը իր սահմանադրությամբ ամրագրում է կրթության իրավունքը՝ պարտադիր միջնակարգ-անվճար և երկրում գործող բուհերի միջոցով՝ բարձրագույն, և՛ անվճար, և՛ վճարովի հիմնունքերով: Արտերկրի համար որևէ պարտականություն չունի տանձնած: Իսկ մարդու իրավունքները յուրաքանչյուր պետությունում կրթության իրավունքն է, այլ ոչ պետության  համաշխարհային կրթություն տալու պարտականությունը: Ողջունում եմ գրավի միտքը, որովհետև ուղեղների արտահոսքից գոնե մի չնչին տոկոս էլ մեր երկրին օգուտ կլինի, որովհետև վերջին հաշվով 10 տարի անվճար կրթություն է տվել, ոմանց դեպքում էլ 4 կամ 6, կամ անգամ 9, հետո էլ ասում են շնորհակալությունը, բայց դուք ինձ լավ վարձատրվող աշխատանք չեք տալիս, գնամ մի հատ էլ Վաշինգտոնի հմալսարանը ավարտեմ /ի դեպ այստեղի կրթության հաշվին ընդունվելով/ ու մնամ այլ երկիրը շենացնեմ, որովհետև լավ փող են տալիս, ինձ փող ա պետք, փող: Թքաց ունեմ Հայաստանի վրա էլ, իրա դիպլոմների էլ, էդ երկիր չի, էդտեղ աշխատանք չկա, էդ երկիր չի էլ դառնա: Գուցե և չդառնա էլ, թե բոլորը էսպես մտածեն: Կգան ժամանակներ, որ ամեն ինչ այլ կլինի, իսկ դրա շուտ վրա հասնելուն կարող ենք և մենք օգնել մեր գիտակցությամբ ու նվիրումով: Եվ վերջին հաշվով տաշած քարը գետին չի մնա, իսկ միջակությունները...... լավ է~, մեզ միջակություններ պետք չեն, ուր ուզում են թող գնան, բայց բարի լինեն նախ փոխհատուցել


Dragon, երևի ուշադիր չես եղել, որովհետև այստեղ խոսքը վերաբերում է միայն չծառայածներին: Մնացած դեպքերում պետությունը ոչ մի գրավ էլ չի ուզում: Անգամ այս դեպքում մի քիչ դժվար է ասել՝ ճի՞շտ է, թե՞ ոչ: Մի կողմից, այսպես ասած, բանակում չծառայելու դիմաց կաշառքն օրինականացվում ու մեծացվում է. չե՞ս ուզում ծառայել, դե էդ գրավդ մեզ կմնա, ուզու՞մ ես փողիդ տեր կանգնել, հետ արի, ծառայի: Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ դրա պատճառով շատ երիտասարդներ դժվար իրավիճակում են հայտնվում, չնայած ի սկզբանե մեկնում են սովորելու, ավելին՝ ոչ թե սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ, այլ արտերկրից հրավեր ստանալով (դե էդպիսի ուղեղներ էլ ունենք):

----------


## Dragon

> Dragon, երևի ուշադիր չես եղել, որովհետև այստեղ խոսքը վերաբերում է միայն չծառայածներին: Մնացած դեպքերում պետությունը ոչ մի գրավ էլ չի ուզում: Անգամ այս դեպքում մի քիչ դժվար է ասել՝ ճի՞շտ է, թե՞ ոչ: Մի կողմից, այսպես ասած, բանակում չծառայելու դիմաց կաշառքն օրինականացվում ու մեծացվում է. չե՞ս ուզում ծառայել, դե էդ գրավդ մեզ կմնա, ուզու՞մ ես փողիդ տեր կանգնել, հետ արի, ծառայի: Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ դրա պատճառով շատ երիտասարդներ դժվար իրավիճակում են հայտնվում, չնայած ի սկզբանե մեկնում են սովորելու, ավելին՝ ոչ թե սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ, այլ արտերկրից հրավեր ստանալով (դե էդպիսի ուղեղներ էլ ունենք):


Անկեղծ բոլոր գրառումները չեմ կարդացել, ուղղակի կխնդրեի էդ օրենքի հղումը էստեղ դրեք.

Բյուր ջան ինչքան էլ գրավը իրենց մնա, մեկ է բանակից չես ազատվում, էդ ժամանակ էլ կհամարվես դասլիք; Անձամբ ես կողմն եմ, թող ավելի լավ է չծառայելու համար պետական մուծում լինի, թեկուզ աստղաբաշխական չափերի հասնող, քանց թե կաշառքով էդ հարցը լուծեն: Մեկ է, չծառայողը եհովայի վկա էլ կդառնա, որ չծառայի, լավ կլինի գոնե մի երկու կոպեկ բյուժե կմտնի:

----------

Annushka (28.08.2009), davidus (28.08.2009)

----------


## Միգռո

Ժամանակ քիչ ունեմ, բայց երկու խոսք կգրեմ սեփական փորձից:
Նախ` Հայաստանի կառավարության աջակցության մասին: Սկսեմ նրանից, որ երբ նոր էի եկել Շվեյցարիա ուսանելու, մեր սիրելի կառավարությունը` ի դեմս հյուպատոսություն կոչված անհասկանալի ու միանգամայն անպետք մարմնի և այնտեղ այն ժամանակ աշխատող տգետ մի երկու թափթփուկների, մեղմ ասեմ, սկի խաբար էլ չէին ոչ իմ գալուց, ոչ գալուս նպատակից, թեև էդ ամեն ինչը շատ խիստ հսկվում է տեղական պետական մարմինների կողմից: Աջակցության մասին ավելորդ է, մեր մեջ խոսելն էլ ամոթ է: Ընդ որում դեսպանատնահյուպատոսությունն այն աստիճան անտեղյակ է ՀՀ քաղաքացիների կացությունից, գրանցումից և բնակությունից, որ երբ մի անգամ գործով գնացել է վերոհիշյալ հոգնած հաստատությունը (դա առանձին` հուզարտահայտչական բառակազմով համեմված պատմություն է), հյուպատոս կոչեցյալը խոսքի մեջ հետաքրքրվեց` «իսկ Բեռնում վաբշե շատ հայ կա՞» (Բեռնը Շվեյցարիայի մայրաքաղաքն է, որտեղ ես բնակվում էի օրինական հիմունքներով: Միգուցե դրանց` իմ մասին անտեղյակ  լինելը ինչ-որ չափով արդարացված լիներ, եթե ես ապօրինի կամ որպես փախստական մտած լինեի երկիր): Այսինքն` նրանք ամենատարրական վիճակագրություն անգամ չունեն մուտք ու ելքից, ի՞նչ աջակցության մասին է խոսքը: Էլ չեմ ասում ամեն ձև փող պոկելու հին հայկական ավանդույթի մասին:
Անցնեմ հայկական դիպլոմներին: Ինչքան որ գեղեցիկ ու հպարտ է հնչում, երբ լսում ես, որ վաստակածդ դիպլոմը միջազգային ճանաչում ունի Բոլոնիայի պայմանագիրը ստորագրած երկրներում, այնքան ավելի ես նեռվայնանում (հենց նեՌվայնանում) ու մի երկու քաղցր խոսքով հիշում կաշառակեր ռեկտոր-պրոռեկտոր-ամբիոնի վարիչներին, որոնք հավաստիացնում էին, թե իրենց տված դիպլոմը Դիպլոմա գնա-գալիս եմ: Մի խոսքով` փաստացի ամեն ինչ այստեղ կախված էր տվյալ բուհի քմահաճույքից, կուզեն հաշվի կառնեն, կուզեն` չէ: Ու թքած ունեն իրանք հայասանյան դիպլոմների վրա, ինչպես նաև Բոլոնյայի պայմանագրի համա_ան_պատասխան դրույթների վրա: Եվ ես նրանց հասկանում եմ: Բավական է միայն հիշեմ, թե ինչ կենդանիներ կային մեր շրջանավարտների շարքերում, որոնցից մի քանիսն էլ, ի դեպ, կարմիր դիպլոմ ստացան: Եթե կարճ ասենք` մարդը ստանում է մագիստրի կոչում, բայց իր մասնագիտությունից կցկտուր տեղեկություն ու (ընդհանրապես) գաղափար ունի: Չի բացառվում, որ նման մի երկու անտաղանդ եկել են դիպլոմները դեմ տվել, Բոլոնիա երգել, սրանք էլ որոշել են դիպլոմներին այսուհետ այդքան կարևորություն չտալ:
Ի մի բերեմ: Հայաստանի ներկայացվածությունը Շվեյցարիայում չեմ զգացել (բացառությամբ մեկ անգամ անձնագրի ժամկետ երկարացնելու թանկարժեք գլխացավանքից) ու չեմ էլ զգում` գտնվելով երկրում օրինական: Փոխարենը, պարբերաբար ականատես եմ եղել մեր պետության` այստեղի բնակիչների և հատկապես կառավարության աչքերով չնչինությանն ու կշռի բացակայության առկայությանը: Այլ կերպ ասած` պետք չէ հույս դնել, թե մեր կառավարությունը նման հարցերում կօգնի, եթե իհարկե ինչ-որ բարձր պաշտոնյայի երեխա չես (բայց թող հլը մեկը շվեյցարացու շահերին կպնի, թեկուզ երկրից դուրս, տես ինչեր կանի այստեղի կառավարությունը...): Եթե վնաս չտվեց` արդեն լավա:
Այդ իսկ պատճառով կառավարության այս որոշումն ինձ համար ընդամենը հերթական անգամ փող սարքելու օրինական միջոց է, ոչ ավելին:

----------

aerosmith (29.08.2009), dvgray (29.08.2009), urartu (29.08.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Անկեղծ բոլոր գրառումները չեմ կարդացել, ուղղակի կխնդրեի էդ օրենքի հղումը էստեղ դրեք.
> 
> Բյուր ջան ինչքան էլ գրավը իրենց մնա, մեկ է բանակից չես ազատվում, էդ ժամանակ էլ կհամարվես դասլիք; Անձամբ ես կողմն եմ, թող ավելի լավ է չծառայելու համար պետական մուծում լինի, թեկուզ աստղաբաշխական չափերի հասնող, քանց թե կաշառքով էդ հարցը լուծեն: Մեկ է, չծառայողը եհովայի վկա էլ կդառնա, որ չծառայի, լավ կլինի գոնե մի երկու կոպեկ բյուժե կմտնի:


Շատ ճիշտ ես ասում: Էդպես գոնե փողը պետբյուջե կգնա, ոչ թե սրա-նրա գրպանը: Դե հա, բանակից չեն ազատվում ու Հայաստան չեն վերադառնում այլևս:

----------


## Kuk

Հ.Հ.-ն պետբյուջե ունի՞: Ի՞նչ կա մեջը: Ի՞նչ են անում էդ մեջինով: Ասենք եթե էսօր 5000 դրամ ավել մտնի ըտեղ, Հ.Հ. քաղաքացու օգուտը ո՞րն ա: Թե՞ նենց սիրուն խոսքեր ա էլի՝ վա՜յ, ի՜նչ լավ ա՝ շատ փող գնաց պետբյուջե:

----------


## Նալբանդյան

Թեման դեռ չեմ կարդացել, բայց ուզեցի անպայման գրեմ, Ես ել արտերկրում սովորող ուսանող եմ, բայց ես ինքս եկել եմ ու ընդունվել, դրա համար ել ես տարի բանակ կանչեցին  :LOL: , 1 տարիա մնացել, բայց սեպտեմբերի կեսերին հետ եմ գալու, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա են մարդկանց, որոնց ՀՀ-նա ուղարկել, 10-ից 9-ին նայումես ու պարզ երևումա թե դրանք վոնց են քննությունները հանձնել :Cool: , այսինքն էդ մարդկանց համար դժվար թե 8,5 մլն դրամը  շատ մեծ փող լինի:  Բանակ չգնալու հետ կապված դա դժվար թե ոգնի, ով ուզումա մնումա, ով ուզումա հետ ա գալիս...

----------


## Dragon

> Հ.Հ.-ն պետբյուջե ունի՞: Ի՞նչ կա մեջը: Ի՞նչ են անում էդ մեջինով: Ասենք եթե էսօր 5000 դրամ ավել մտնի ըտեղ, Հ.Հ. քաղաքացու օգուտը ո՞րն ա: Թե՞ նենց սիրուն խոսքեր ա էլի՝ վա՜յ, ի՜նչ լավ ա՝ շատ փող գնաց պետբյուջե:


Պետք չի ամեն ինչ ծայրահեղացնել: Էդ բյուջեի հաշվին մարդիկ թոշակ ու աշխատավարձ են ստանում: Գիտեմ էսա կասես չինովնիկները լափում են բյուջեն, հա համաձայն եմ, բայց ինչան շատ լինի տակը ավելի շատ կմնա, գոնե;

----------


## Հայկօ

Քաղաքացու իրավունքների ոտնահարում է: Ես իմ երկրի ճորտը չեմ, որ իմ վրա սահմանափակումներ դնի՝ ինչպես սովորել, ուր գնալ: Հայաստանն էլ ազատ երկիր է, բանտ չի (ըստ սահմանադրության, համենայն դեպս): Կառավարությունն ո՞վ եղավ, որ պիտի ինձ ստիպի ինչ-որ բան գրավ դնել ու ինձ զոռով կապի էս հողին: Էդ մենակ միջնադարյան երկրներում էր, որ գյուղացիները կպած էին հողին, ու հողի հետ էլ իշխանիկները իրանց առնում-ծախում էին:

----------

Հիդրոգեն (26.03.2010), Ռեդ (29.08.2009)

----------


## Dragon

> Քաղաքացու իրավունքների ոտնահարում է: Ես իմ երկրի ճորտը չեմ, որ իմ վրա սահմանափակումներ դնի՝ ինչպես սովորել, ուր գնալ: Հայաստանն էլ ազատ երկիր է, բանտ չի (ըստ սահմանադրության, համենայն դեպս): Կառավարությունն ո՞վ եղավ, որ պիտի ինձ ստիպի ինչ-որ բան գրավ դնել ու ինձ զոռով կապի էս հողին: Էդ մենակ միջնադարյան երկրներում էր, որ գյուղացիները կպած էին հողին, ու հողի հետ էլ իշխանիկները իրանց առնում-ծախում էին:


Հայկ բա ուր մնաց հայրենիքիդ հանդեպ պարտքը, ախր խոսքը ոչ թե ամեն մեկնողի մասին է, այլ կոնկերտ նրանց, որ զինապարտ են և դեռ չեն ծառայել, որպեսզի չթռնեն գնան;
Հայրենիքիդ պարտքը տուր ու ազատ ես ուր ուզում ես գնա, կուզես սովորելու, կուզես պատ շարելու, կուզես ամերիկյան շքեղ ունիտազները մաքրելու, դա արդեն կառավարության գործը չէ; 
Քո ասածով որ լիներ հայերի  65 տոկոսը հաստատ Հայաստանից դուրս չէր լինի:

Հլը շնորհակալ պիտի լինեն, որ զինապարտներին ընհանրապես թողնում են երկրից դուրս գալ: Բա դրանց տեղը ես եմ հայրենիք պահելու?

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկ բա ուր մնաց հայրենիքիդ հանդեպ պարտքը, ախր խոսքը ոչ թե ամեն մեկնողի մասին է, այլ կոնկերտ նրանց, որ զինապարտ են և դեռ չեն ծառայել, որպեսզի չթռնեն գնան;
> Հայրենիքիդ պարտքը տուր ու ազատ ես ուր ուզում ես գնա, կուզես սովորել կուզես պատ շարելու կուզես ամերիկյան շքեղ ունիտազները մաքրելու, դա արդեն կառավարության գործը չէ; 
> Քո ասածով որ լիներ հայերի  65 տոկոսը հաստատ Հայաստանից դուրս չէր լինի:


Ի՞նչ պարտք, *Dragon* ջան  :Smile: : Եթե իմանամ, որ արտերկրում իմ ուսումը ինձ մարդավայել ապագա ա խոստանում, էդ պարտքս հաստատ կփոխեմ էդ ապագայի հետ: Ես էս պետությանը պարտք չունեմ տալու:

----------

aerosmith (29.08.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Հայկ բա ուր մնաց հայրենիքիդ հանդեպ պարտքը, ախր խոսքը ոչ թե ամեն մեկնողի մասին է, այլ կոնկերտ նրանց, որ զինապարտ են և դեռ չեն ծառայել, որպեսզի չթռնեն գնան;
> Հայրենիքիդ պարտքը տուր ու ազատ ես ուր ուզում ես գնա, կուզես սովորել կուզես պատ շարելու կուզես ամերիկյան շքեղ ունիտազները մաքրելու, դա արդեն կառավարության գործը չէ; 
> Քո ասածով որ լիներ հայերի  65 տոկոսը հաստատ Հայաստանից դուրս չէր լինի:


Dragon, ախր համ ասում ես որ իրավաբան ես, համ էլ սենց բաներ ես ասում  :Smile: 
բա ուր՞ մնաց "անմեղության կանխավարկածը"…
Դու մարդում ստիպում ես, որ նա գրավ դնի իր չարած հանցանքից զերծ մնալու համար:
Դա դիկտատուրա չասեմ, որովհետև շատ փափուկ կլինի: դա ստալինիզմ է:
…
իմիջայլոց, ես դեռ 2 տարի առաջ էի ասում, որ ստալինիզմի գալուստը Հայաստան անխուսափելի է լինելու:

----------


## Dragon

> Ի՞նչ պարտք, *Dragon* ջան : Եթե իմանամ, որ արտերկրում իմ ուսումը ինձ մարդավայել ապագա ա խոստանում, էդ պարտքս հաստատ կփոխեմ էդ ապագայի հետ: Ես էս պետությանը պարտք չունեմ տալու:


Բա խի ես ՀՀ-ի քաղաքացի? Մարդավայել ապագան որն ա? Են որ կուշտ ես, ապահով թոռներդ էլ մուլատ են? կամ Բա*ռ*եվ են ասում ու վերջ, բա հայրենասիրություն բան-ման չկա, թե դրանք արդեն դարն ապրած <մոդայից դուրս> բաներ են: 
Մեր նախնիներն էլ, որ էդքան անձնազոհության չգնային մենք հաստատ էսօր ես էինք լինելու: Տենաս ինչի էին տենց ախմախ, որ սեփական բարորություից  բացի ավելի կարևոր բաներ ունէին;  Այո որտեղ հաց ընտեղ կաց....

ԹԵ խի եք տենց մտածում, էդ ամեն ինչը մեզ համար էլ ա չէ դժվար, մենք էլ ենք չէ ուզում լավ ապրել, բայց ախր խի դա մեր մոտ գերնպատակլ չի: Եսիմ կարող ա մենք ենք սխալ, չէ դժվար

----------


## dvgray

> Էդ մենակ միջնադարյան երկրներում էր, որ գյուղացիները կպած էին հողին, ու հողի հետ էլ իշխանիկները իրանց առնում-ծախում էին:


ոչ միայն միջնադարյան երկրներում, այլ նաև 21 դարի հայկական միջավայրում /մասնավորապես/: օրինա գնա Արարատի շրջան ու կտենաս, որ գյուղացիների մեծ մասը իրական անիրավազուրիկ ճորտեր ես: Գյումրիում ժողովրդին ոնց ուզում սպանում են / կամ նվիրաբերում/ Վարդանիկի ազգ ու տակը: Հարավում են մյուս անասունն ա ժողովրդին անասնացրել… 
…
գիտես՞: ճորտատիրական կարգերը պոզով պոչով չի լինում: սա հենց են է, ինչի մասին ասում ենք՝ Ֆեոդալիզմ:

----------

aerosmith (29.08.2009), Հայկօ (29.08.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բա խի ես ՀՀ-ի քաղաքացի? Մարդավայել ապագան որն ա? Են որ կուշտ ես, ապահով թոռներդ էլ մուլատ են? կամ Բա*ռ*եվ են ասում ու վերջ, բա հայրենասիրություն բան-ման չկա, թե դրանք արդեն դարն ապրած <մոդայից դուրս> բաներ են: 
> Մեր նախնիներն էլ, որ էդքան անձնազոհության չգնային մենք հաստատ էսօր ես էինք լինելու: Տենաս ինչի էին տենց ախմախ, որ սեփական բարորություից  բացի ավելի կարևոր բաներ ունէին;  Այո որտեղ հաց ընտեղ կաց....
> 
> ԹԵ խի եք տենց մտածում, էդ ամեն ինչը մեզ համար էլ ա չէ դժվար, մենք էլ ենք չէ ուզում լավ ապրել, բայց ախր խի դա մեր մոտ գերնպատակլ չի: Եսիմ կարող ա մենք ենք սխալ, չէ դժվար


*Dragon*, անմտածված սահմանումներ մի տուր: Մեր նախնիները էդքան խելոք էին, թող վիզ դնեին գյոզալական Կիլիկիան պահեին, ոչ թե կառչեին էս մի մեշոկ քարից: Մի անգամ ենք ապրում, ես իմ մի անգամ ապրելը չեմ ուզում վատը լինի, ու մանավանդ՝ չեմ ուզում, որ երեխեքս էլ տենց շարունակեն: Լավ ապրելը իմ համար էլ գերնպատակ չի, բայց սենց ապրելուց փախնելը հաստատ նպատակներիս վերևի հորիզոնականներում ա: Ինձ սենց պետություն պետք չի, որ ամեն ձև քաղաքացու օդերը փակում ա, ամեն ձև կլպում ա, կզցնում ա, սպանում ա, հետո էլ հենց գալիս ա իրան ծառայելու վախտը, հանկարծ հիշում ա, որ իրան պարտք ես, ու էդ երկու տարուց հետո ավելի ուժեղ ա շարունակում կզցնել ու կլպել: Մինչև հիմա թեկուզ մի հատ դրական բան չեմ տեսել էս պետության կողմից՝ ուղղված իմ՝ Էսինչ Էսինչյանիս բարօրությանն ու ապահովվածությանը, ինչու՞ պիտի ես մտածեմ էս պետության մասին: Նորից եմ ասում՝ ես ստեղ ոչ մեկի ոչ մի բան պարտք չեմ: Պարտքով վերցնում ես ինչ-որ օգտակար կամ լավ բան ու հետո վերադարձնում ես: Ինձ ոչ ոք օգտակար կամ լավ բան չի տվել, ես եմ ստեղծել իմ համար դրանք մեծ դժվարություններով, ու էդ նույն պետությունն էլ ամեն կերպ ուղղակիորեն կամ անուղակիորեն խոչնդոտել ա ինձ:

----------

aerosmith (29.08.2009), dvgray (29.08.2009), Kuk (29.08.2009), Հիդրոգեն (26.03.2010)

----------


## Dragon

> Dragon, ախր համ ասում ես որ իրավաբան ես, համ էլ սենց բաներ ես ասում 
> բա ուր՞ մնաց "անմեղության կանխավարկածը"…
> Դու մարդում ստիպում ես, որ նա գրավ դնի իր չարած հանցանքից զերծ մնալու համար:
> Դա դիկտատուրա չասեմ, որովհետև շատ փափուկ կլինի: դա ստալինիզմ է:
> …
> իմիջայլոց, ես դեռ 2 տարի առաջ էի ասում, որ ստալինիզմի գալուստը Հայաստան անխուսափելի է լինելու:


Հա ես իրավաբան եմ, հետո? Լավ ա էդ մի բան էլ լսել են  էլի անմեղության կանխավարկած: Բայց ափսոս չգիտեն էդ ամեն ինչի ժամանակ չեն ասում էլի, այլ հանցագործության դեպքում հանցագործին պարզելիս: այսինք յուրաքանչոյւր ոք անմեղ է այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ փաստերով հակառակը չի ապացուցվել; Մեղավորությունն է ապացուցվում, ոչ թե անմեղութունը; Հիամ հարց եմ տալիս քեզ, ինչ որ մեկը գնացողին կարող ա դասալիք ա համարել, որ անմեղության կանխավարկած ես մեյդան բերում, էդ նույն տրամաբանությամբ զնեքը պիտի բոլորն էլ կարողանանա առնեն, հո մարդասպան չենք? կամ նախագահի ընտրություններում ընտրական գրևավ պիտի չլին, որովհետև սահմանադրությունն ասում է յուրաքանչյուր ոչ ունի ընտրվելու իրավունք, մեկը կարա տեղից վեր կենա ու ասի էդ գրավի պահը իմ սահմանադրական իրավունակությունը սահմանափակում է; բայց չէ եղբայր ամեն ինչ էդպես միանշանակ չէ, ոչ էլ այդքան պարզունակ: Երազշխիքները այլ բան են անմեղությունը այլ բան;
Փորձիր տարբերել ու մի զարմացիր որ մարդիկ իրենց մասնագիտույունից ավելի լավ են գլուխ հանում, քան ուրիշները ենթադրում: 
Սովորիր նոր սովորեցրու եղբայր :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> Հա ես իրավաբան եմ, հետո? Լավ ա էդ մի բան էլ լսել են  էլի անմեղության կանխավարկած: Բայց ափսոս չգիտեն էդ ամեն ինչի ժամանակ չեն ասում էլի, այլ հանցագործության դեպքում հանցագործին պարզելիս: այսինք յուրաքանչոյւր ոք անմեղ է այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ փաստերով հակառակը չի ապացուցվել; Մեղավորությունն է ապացուցվում, ոչ թե անմեղութունը; Հիամ հարց եմ տալիս քեզ, ինչ որ մեկը գնացողին կարող ա դասալիք ա համարել, որ անմեղության կանխավարկած ես մեյդան բերում, էդ նույն տրամաբանությամբ զնեքը պիտի բոլորն էլ կարողանանա առնեն, հո մարդասպան չենք? կամ նախագահի ընտրություններում ընտրական գրևավ պիտի չլին, որովհետև սահմանադրությունն ասում է յուրաքանչյուր ոչ ունի ընտրվելու իրավունք, մեկը կարա տեղից վեր կենա ու ասի էդ գրավի պահը իմ սահմանադրական իրավունակությունը սահմանափակում է; բայց չէ եղբայր ամեն ինչ էդպես միանշանակ չէ, ոչ էլ այդքան պարզունակ: Երազշխիքները այլ բան են անմեղությունը այլ բան;
> Փորձիր տարբերել ու մի զարմացիր որ մարդիկ իրենց մասնագիտույունից ավելի լավ են գլուխ հանում, քան ուրիշները ենթադրում: 
> Սովորիր նոր սովորեցրու եղբայր


քո ասելով դուրս է գալիս, որ կարելի է նորմալ հանարել , որ օրենք ընդունվի առայն, որ ամեն մարդ պարտավոր է գրավ դնել 50 000 000 դրամ առ այն, որ նա երբ որ սպանոթյուն կատարի, այն հաշվանցվի պետական բյուջե:

----------


## Dragon

> *Dragon*, անմտածված սահմանումներ մի տուր: Մեր նախնիները էդքան խելոք էին, թող վիզ դնեին գյոզալական Կիլիկիան պահեին, ոչ թե կառչեին էս մի մեշոկ քարից: Մի անգամ ենք ապրում, ես իմ մի անգամ ապրելը չեմ ուզում վատը լինի, ու մանավանդ՝ չեմ ուզում, որ երեխեքս էլ տենց շարունակեն: Լավ ապրելը իմ համար էլ գերնպատակ չի, բայց սենց ապրելուց փախնելը հաստատ նպատակներիս վերևի հորիզոնականներում ա: Ինձ սենց պետություն պետք չի, որ ամեն ձև քաղաքացու օդերը փակում ա, ամեն ձև կլպում ա, կզցնում ա, սպանում ա, հետո էլ հենց գալիս ա իրան ծառայելու վախտը, հանկարծ հիշում ա, որ իրան պարտք ես, ու էդ երկու տարուց հետո ավելի ուժեղ ա շարունակում կզցնել ու կլպել: Մինչև հիմա թեկուզ մի հատ դրական բան չեմ տեսել էս պետության կողմից՝ ուղղված իմ՝ Էսինչ Էսինչյանիս բարօրությանն ու ապահովվածությանը, ինչու՞ պիտի ես մտածեմ էս պետության մասին: Նորից եմ ասում՝ ես ստեղ ոչ մեկի ոչ մի բան պարտք չեմ: Պարտքով վերցնում ես ինչ-որ օգտակար կամ լավ բան ու հետո վերադարձնում ես: Ինձ ոչ ոք օգտակար կամ լավ բան չի տվել, ես եմ ստեղծել իմ համար դրանք մեծ դժվարություններով, ու էդ նույն պետությունն էլ ամեն կերպ ուղղակիորեն կամ անուղակիորեն խոչնդոտել ա ինձ:


Իրականում շատ լավ մտածված սահմանում է; Ի դեպ բոլոր խոսքերս ոչ թե կոնկերտ քեզ են ուղղված այլ ընդհանրական են: Իսկ քո համար կասեմ.  Հայօ ջան, դու գիտես, թե քեզ համար որն է ավելի էական, ես իմ կարծիքն եմ ասում: Էդ ամեն ինչը ես էլ եմ զգում, ուղղակի այլ կերպ եմ մտածում և վերաբերվում, կարճ ասած ես հավատում եմ որ ամեն ինչ կշտկվի: 
Կիլիկյան ես էլ եմ մտածել, ինձ թվում է, որ ծար ունենային հաստատ կպահեին, ինչպես մյուս հողերի պարագայում ճար չունին: Իսկ թե ինչու այլ խոսակցության նյութ է;

----------


## Dragon

> քո ասելով դուրս է գալիս, որ կարելի է նորմալ հանարել , որ օրենք ընդունվի առայն, որ ամեն մարդ պարտավոր է գրավ դնել 50 000 000 դրամ առ այն, որ նա երբ որ սպանոթյուն կատարի, այն հաշվանցվի պետական բյուջե:


Ոչ նորից կարդա գրածս ,չես հասկացել, ոչ, ոչ էլի ոչ:  Մի կանալները խառնի. էստեղ ոչ անմեղության կանխավարծ կա, ոչ էլ հանցագործություն; Հանցագործություն կաըտարելը ու դրա կատարում զերծ մնալը անքան պարզորշ տարբեր են, որ կարծում եմ առանց դժվարության պիտի տարբերակեիր;  Զգում ես տարբեր բաներից ենք խոսում:
Նորմալ պետք է համարել, որոշ պարտականությունները երաշխիքներով ապահովագրելը, դրանք մեր առորյայում բազմազան են, որ մտածես ինքդ էլ կգտնես, ուղղակի գումարի մեծությունն է շատերին շփոթույան մեջ գցում; Մի մասն էլ ընդհանարպես տեղյակ չէ ինչի մասին է խոսքը:շ

----------


## dvgray

Հայաստանում կարելի է օրենք ընդունել, որ երբ որ մարդ ավտո է առում, ապա գրավ դնի 1000000 դրամ, քանի որ նա կարող է մի քանի օրում այդքան ակտեր հավաքել իր վրա է հետո հանգիստ փախնել Վրաստան, սանատորիա:
 :LOL: 
Հայաստանում ընդանրապես պետք է ընդունվի օրենք՝ "կոշիկի մասին", ըստ որի մարդ եթե կոշիկ է հագնում, ապա պետք է մուծվի տարեկան հարկ ու տուրք՝ տեղի իշխանիկին:
ալտերնատիվն է ՝ չես ուզում, բոբիկ ման արի:

----------


## Dragon

> Հայաստանում կարելի է օրենք ընդունել, որ երբ որ մարդ ավտո է առում, ապա գրավ դնի 1000000 դրամ, քանի որ նա կարող է մի քանի օրում այդքան ակտեր հավաքել իր վրա է հետո հանգիստ փախնել Վրաստան, սանատորիա:
> 
> Հայաստանում ընդանրապես պետք է ընդունվի օրենք՝ "կոշիկի մասին", ըստ որի մարդ եթե կոշիկ է հագնում, ապա պետք է մուծվի տարեկան հարկ ու տուրք՝ տեղի իշխանիկին:
> ալտերնատիվն է ՝ չես ուզում, բոբիկ ման արի:


Ծաղրդ անտեղին է, անլուրջ գրառումդ էլ սխալ տեղում է, մի գուցե անեկդոտներ բաժին տեղափոխես :Smile:

----------

davidus (29.08.2009), Վազգեն (30.08.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Ոչ նորից կարդա գրածս ,չես հասկացել, ոչ, ոչ էլի ոչ:  Մի կանալները խառնի. էստեղ ոչ անմեղության կանխավարծ կա, ոչ էլ հանցագործություն; Հանցագործություն կաըտարելը ու դրա կատարում զերծ մնալը անքան պարզորշ տարբեր են, որ կարծում եմ առանց դժվարության պիտի տարբերակեիր;  Զգում ես տարբեր բաներից ենք խոսում:
> Նորմալ պետք է համարել, որոշ պարտականությունները երաշխիքներով ապահովագրելը, դրանք մեր առորյայում բազմազան են, որ մտածես ինքդ էլ կգտնես, ուղղակի գումարի մեծությունն է շատերին շփոթույան մեջ գցում; Մի մասն էլ ընդհանարպես տեղյակ չէ ինչի մասին է խոսքը:շ


ինչ՞ կանալներչի մասին ես խոսում: 
քո գրածները Պլատոնի աշխատությունները չեն, որ դնեմ գիշերները ուսումնասիրեմ:
Ու քեզ էլ չափի մեջ պահի

----------


## Dragon

> ինչ՞ կանալներչի մասին ես խոսում: 
> քո գրածները Պլատոնի աշխատությունները չեն, որ դնեմ գիշերները ուսումնասիրեմ:
> Ու քեզ էլ չափի մեջ պահի


Հանցագործութան ու երաշխիքների <կանալները>, 
Պլատոնի աշխատությունները չեն, բայց պատասխանելուց առաջ ոչ թե ուսումնասիրի, այլ ասելիքս հասկացի: 
Չափեր ցույց տալով արդեն դու ես չափից դուրս գալիս:

----------


## _DEATH_

Ես սիրում եմ իմ երկիրը, միակողմանի սեր  :LOL: 
Բա օրենք պիտի ընդունեին, որ օրինական ձևով ինչ-որ գումար կարաս տաս չծառայես, էտ չի լինելու??  :Think:  Իմ կարծիքով գումարի չափը էտքան չի տարբերվի կաշառքից, թե չէ նույն ձևի կաշառակերությունը կշարունակվի; Իսկ եթե տենց լինի էտ 8.5 միլիոնը ոչ մեկ չի տա! Բանակից կպրծնեն ու նոր արտերկիր կգնան; Չնայած ուր եմ երազում, մինչև հիմա նույնիսկ Ռուսաստանում պռոֆեսիոնալ բանակ չի  :Sad:

----------


## aerosmith

> Ի՞նչ պարտք, *Dragon* ջան : Եթե իմանամ, որ արտերկրում իմ ուսումը ինձ մարդավայել ապագա ա խոստանում, էդ պարտքս հաստատ կփոխեմ էդ ապագայի հետ: Ես էս պետությանը պարտք չունեմ տալու:


Ապրես Հայկո ջան, անձամբ ես էլ եմ տենց մտածում, հարյուրմեկ տարի ինձ պետքա կակոյնիբուծ պարթք կատարելու համար ինձ իմ ապագան ոտնահարեմ, հիմա սենց ասեմ. Գլուխ չգովամ, իմ մասնագիտությունը  ուղղակի պաշտում եմ, հիմա իմ դարդնու ցավը էնա, որ եթամ, "հայրենիքի" պարտքը կատարելու, էդ 2 տարվա մեջ հաստատ հիմա ինչ որ սովորել եմ կմոռանամ, ու կդառնամ իսկականից ֆոռմատ արած կոմպ, ու էս 4 տարվա իմ սովորածս կնգնի ջուրը ու որ էդ անտեր 2 տարուց գամ տուն պտի դնեմ նորից ապյած դվադցածպյած սովորեմ։ հիմա սենց հետևություն...
ու այս ամենից ելնելով, կյանքում ինձ պետքա էդ պարտք կատարելը, որ պտի ապագաս տուժի,են էլ չգիտեմ հրամանատարներին եմ ծառայելու թե "հայրենիքին", եսկ երբ ես հանկարծ ընկնեմ ֆինանսական նեղության մեջ կյանքում "հայրենիքը"  ինձ կհիշի՞՞՞։
հաստատ չի հիշի։
մի խոսքով եթե "հայրենիքին"  պետքա պաշտպանել, ապա թող սկսեն նրանից, որ հանեն ինստիտուտնոր փողով ընդհունվողներին ու ղրգեն բանակ, թող նրանց ուղարկեն ովքեր սովորելու ցանկություն չունեն, թող քննությունները ավելի դժվարացնեն, որ ընդհունվի միայն խելացին, ոչ թե 8 միոր ստացուղն էլ։
դրանից հետո մենք կունենանք և հզոր բանակ, և խելացի մասնագետներ, թե այթի բնագավառից, թե բժշկության բնագավառից, թե իրավաբանական......

----------

urartu (29.08.2009)

----------


## urartu

Համամիտ եմ վերևի կարծիքի հետ, ախր կներեք ենքան քյալ են, որ չեն հասկանում որ, եթե մարդ ուզենա բանակ չծառայել, ոչ թե 8.5 այլ 5.5 միլիոնով, հանգիս ձևով բանակից կազատվի, ես օրենքը են նրա համար է, որ նահ արտահոսքը չլնի, համ էլ չեղած տեղը փողա էլի, իսկ քաղաքացուն ըտեն ց չեն պահում, պետությունը ընենց պայմաններ պտի ստեղծի, որ քաղաքացին ոչ թե գնա, այլ նույնիսկ ետ գա, ինչի օրինակ նույն շվեյցարիացու մտքով երբեք չի անցնի գա Հայաստան սովորելու

----------

Dragon (30.08.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

Այս օրենքը վաղուց կար, զամանում եմ, որ չգիտեիք :Shok: 
Ծառայելու առումով էլ կարելի է ասել, որ աբսուրդ է. եթե մեկը ցանկանում է փախչել ծառայելուց, ապա հանգիստ Հայաստանի ներսում էլ կկարողանա այս գումարով ազատվել: Սա ուղղակի արտագաղթը կանխելու միջոց է, կարծում եմ :Think:  Թե չէ այդ ե՞րբ են Հայաստանի իշխանությունները մտահոգված եղել սեփական խոստումնալից մասնագետներին երկրում պահել :Dntknw:

----------


## Dragon

> Ապրես Հայկո ջան, անձամբ ես էլ եմ տենց մտածում, հարյուրմեկ տարի ինձ պետքա կակոյնիբուծ պարթք կատարելու համար ինձ իմ ապագան ոտնահարեմ, հիմա սենց ասեմ. Գլուխ չգովամ, իմ մասնագիտությունը  ուղղակի պաշտում եմ, հիմա իմ դարդնու ցավը էնա, որ եթամ, "հայրենիքի" պարտքը կատարելու, էդ *2 տարվա մեջ հաստատ հիմա ինչ որ սովորել եմ կմոռանամ*, ու կդառնամ իսկականից ֆոռմատ արած կոմպ, ու էս 4 տարվա իմ սովորածս կնգնի ջուրը ու որ էդ անտեր 2 տարուց գամ տուն պտի դնեմ նորից ապյած դվադցածպյած սովորեմ։ հիմա սենց հետևություն...


Մգեցրածս հատվածին վերաբերայլ մի հարց ունեմ,
Գիտելիքը երկու տարի հետո կորում ա :Think:  ուրեմն լավ սովորած չի կամ էլ գիտելիք չի, ուղղակի կրկնությամբ վարժեցված է: 
Այ եթե ասեիր գիտության համար կորցրած ժամանակ համաիտ կլինեի, թե չեմ ում ա պետք տենց գիտելիքը, որ մի տարուց օքսիդանում ա :Shok:

----------

davidus (30.08.2009)

----------


## aerosmith

> Մգեցրածս հատվածին վերաբերայլ մի հարց ունեմ,
> Գիտելիքը երկու տարի հետո կորում ա ուրեմն լավ սովորած չի կամ էլ գիտելիք չի, ուղղակի կրկնությամբ վարժեցված է: 
> Այ եթե ասեիր գիտության համար կորցրած ժամանակ համաիտ կլինեի, թե չեմ ում ա պետք տենց գիտելիքը, որ մի տարուց օքսիդանում ա


եթե դու ամեն օր շփվեիր ծրագրավորման տերմինների, սինտաքսների, ռեգիստորների,տտիրխավորման ռտարբեր ալգորիթմերի ու նման տարաբնույթ տերմինների հետ չեմ կարծում որ դու կարանայիր երկու տարի հետո հիշեիր այն, ինչ անեցել էս չորս տարում, նույնիսկ եթե 4 օր կամ ավել չես նստում կոմպի դեմը ու խնդիր գրում կամ ինչ-որ պրոյեկտի վրա աշխատում ապա զգալի չափով արդեն ֆորմից ընգնում էս։ Իսկ քանի որ քո և դիմացինիդ մասնագիտությունները անհամապատասխան են,ու դու էլ դիմացինիդ  չգիտես, չէս տիրապետում իրա մասնագիտությանը, ապա պետք չի նման կարծիք առաջ քաշել։

----------

_DEATH_ (30.08.2009)

----------


## _DEATH_

> Մգեցրածս հատվածին վերաբերայլ մի հարց ունեմ,
> Գիտելիքը երկու տարի հետո կորում ա ուրեմն լավ սովորած չի կամ էլ գիտելիք չի, ուղղակի կրկնությամբ վարժեցված է: 
> Այ եթե ասեիր գիտության համար կորցրած ժամանակ համաիտ կլինեի, թե չեմ ում ա պետք տենց գիտելիքը, որ մի տարուց օքսիդանում ա


Ցանկացած ծրագրավորող թեկուզ մեկ ամիս նախագիծը մի կողմ թողի, ինչքան էլ լավ հիշողություն ունենա, ինչքան էլ լավ մեկնաբանած լինի կոդը, մեկա դժվար ա հիշել ինչը ինչի համար ա արվել, արդյոք ավելի օպտիմալ ալգորիթմ չկա, որ տենց եմ գրել էն ժամանակ, …
Նենց ա լինում, որ էտ մի շաբաթում գրած ծրագիրը վերհիշելու համար երկու շաբաթ ա պահանջվում:  :Ok: 
Իսկ օրենքի դեպքում պռոբլեմ չկա, մի քանի հատ օրենք ես զուբրիտ անում, մի քանի հատ ինքդ հորինում  :LOL:  հետո հանկարծ եթե մոռանում ես, մի հատ բացում կարդում ես ու պրծ:

----------

aerosmith (30.08.2009)

----------


## Նալբանդյան

> Ցանկացած ծրագրավորող թեկուզ մեկ ամիս նախագիծը մի կողմ թողի, ինչքան էլ լավ հիշողություն ունենա, ինչքան էլ լավ մեկնաբանած լինի կոդը, մեկա դժվար ա հիշել ինչը ինչի համար ա արվել, արդյոք ավելի օպտիմալ ալգորիթմ չկա, որ տենց եմ գրել էն ժամանակ, …
> Նենց ա լինում, որ էտ մի շաբաթում գրած ծրագիրը վերհիշելու համար երկու շաբաթ ա պահանջվում: 
> Իսկ օրենքի դեպքում պռոբլեմ չկա, մի քանի հատ օրենք ես զուբրիտ անում, մի քանի հատ ինքդ հորինում  հետո հանկարծ եթե մոռանում ես, մի հատ բացում կարդում ես ու պրծ:


Իսկական ծրագրավորողի լոգիկայա մեզ մոտ շատ եդձևիներ կան  :Smile: Ոչ մի իրավաբն օրենքը զուբրիտ չի անում, եդ հո սինտակսիս չի,  օրենքը պետկա հասկանալ  :Smile:

----------

aerosmith (30.08.2009), davidus (30.08.2009), Dragon (31.08.2009)

----------


## _DEATH_

> Իսկական ծրագրավորողի լոգիկայա մեզ մոտ շատ եդձևիներ կան Ոչ մի իրավաբն օրենքը զուբրիտ չի անում, եդ հո սինտակսիս չի,  օրենքը պետկա հասկանալ


Ուզում ես ասես ծրագրավորումը մենակ սինտաքսը զուբրիտ անելով ա? Տենց լիներ բոլորը ծրագրավորող կդառնային  :Ok: , բայց չէ հաշվողական տեխնոլոգիայում սովորողների մեծամասնությունը մեր մոտ վերջում տաքսու շոֆեռ ա դառնում: Պատճառը էն ա, որ ոչ թե ծրագրավորում են սովորել, այլ ուղակի զուբրիտ արել որոշ բաներ ու խնդրագրքի լրիվ խնդիրները: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա օրենքը հասկանալուն, ցանկացած մարդ, եթե տուպոյ չի հանգիստ կհասկանա օրենքի իմաստը, որովհետև օրենք հիմնականում շատ պարզ են մշակում, որ բոլորին հասկանալի լինի, իսկ քանի տոկոսը կհասկանա ծրագրավորում? Համոզված եմ, որ եթե էտ խնդրագրքի ողջ պարունակությունը զուբրիտ անելու տեղը օրենքները զուբրիտ անեին հիմա լավ իրավաբան կլինեին: Մենակ տեսնեք ծրագրավորում չհասկանալու պատճառով քանի տասկնյակ միանման խնդիր են անգիր անում, որոնց մեջ տարբերությունը ասենք մի պայման է շատ պարզ:
Ոնցոր ասում էր ծրագրավորմանս դասախոսը "ծրագրավորումը ավելի շատ արվեստ ա, քան թե տեխնիկա"  :Ok: 

Սինտաքսիս զուբրիտ անելով կյանքում ծրագրավորող չես դառնա, իսկ օրենք զուբրիտ անելով ցանկացած մարդ հանգիստ կարա իրավաբան դառնա, եթե իհարկե գոնե կարդալ և չափազանց պարզ գրված բաները կարողանում է հասկանալ:

----------

aerosmith (30.08.2009)

----------


## davidus

> իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա օրենքը հասկանալուն, ցանկացած մարդ, եթե տուպոյ չի հանգիստ կհասկանա օրենքի իմաստը, որովհետև օրենք հիմնականում շատ պարզ են մշակում, որ բոլորին հասկանալի լինի





> իսկ օրենք զուբրիտ անելով ցանկացած մարդ հանգիստ կարա իրավաբան դառնա, եթե իհարկե գոնե կարդալ և չափազանց պարզ գրված բաները կարողանում է հասկանալ:


չէէ....  հարազատ ջան չէ... օրենքը այնքան էլ պարզ չի գրվում, որ քո ասած ՑԱՆԿԱՑԱԾ ոչ տուպոյ հասկանա.... էտ քեզ հաստատ եմ ասում... իսկ ինչ վերաբերումա օրենքի զուբրիտ անելուն ու իրավաբան դառնալուն, ստեղ դու կրկնակի ես սխալվում... ինչքան ուզում ես օրենքը զուբրիտ արա, բայց եթե մարդ իրավաբանին հատուկ քթի ծակ չունի, հանգիստ կարա գնա  քարտուղարուհի աշխատելու... տարբերությունը էտ դեպքում շատ մեծ չի...

----------

Dragon (31.08.2009)

----------


## _DEATH_

> չէէ....  հարազատ ջան չէ... օրենքը այնքան էլ պարզ չի գրվում, որ քո ասած ՑԱՆԿԱՑԱԾ ոչ տուպոյ հասկանա.... էտ քեզ հաստատ եմ ասում... իսկ ինչ վերաբերումա օրենքի զուբրիտ անելուն ու իրավաբան դառնալուն, ստեղ դու կրկնակի ես սխալվում... ինչքան ուզում ես օրենքը զուբրիտ արա, բայց եթե մարդ իրավաբանին հատուկ քթի ծակ չունի, հանգիստ կարա գնա  քարտուղարուհի աշխատելու... տարբերությունը էտ դեպքում շատ մեծ չի...


Իսկականից մի քիչ չափազանցրած եմ երևի թե գրել: Բայց ես լրիվ ուրիշ բան էի էտ գրածովս ուզել ասել: Իրավաբանի համար պռոբլեմ չի, երկու տարի կարա չաշխատի, հետո ուղակի օրենքները մի հատ վերհիշի ու ֆսյո, իրավաբանին հատուկ քթի ծակը միշտ իրա հետ ա: Իսկ ծրագրավորողի դեպքում լրիվ ուրիշ պատմություն ա: Dragon-ի պատկերացմամբ, իդեպ ոնց հասկանում եմ իրվաբանի տենց գիտելիքներ պետք չի մարդուն, որը մի տարուց օքսիդանում ա: Բայց օրինակ ՏՏ-ն նենց բնագավառ ա, որ մի ամիս էլ ձեռքերդ ծալած նստես էնքան ես հետ ընգնում, էնքան նոր բաներ են հայտնվում, հմտությունը արագ ծրագիր գրելու կորում ա, գրածդ ծրագիրը լրիվ անծանոթ ա թվում աչքիդ,…
Ընենց որ ինչը կարելի է ասել իրավաբանների մասին որ չի խանգարում երկու տարով կտրվել, ՏՏ-ի դեպքում էտ շատ դաժան հետևանքներ ա թողնում: ՏՏ որևէ մասնագիտությամբ մարդկանց հարցրեք, որոնք երկու տարի ծառայել են, ուվալնյատ եղել ու տեսել ինչ ա կատարվում, ոչ մի բան նորմալ չեն հիշում, լիքը նոր բաներ ա հայտնվել, ոչ մի բան առաջվա նման չի: ՏՏ ոլորտում թեկուզ մի ամսով կտրվելը հետևանքներ ա թողում, իսկ այլ մնացած բնագավառների մասին ոչ մի բան չեմ կարա ասեմ:

----------


## aerosmith

> Ուզում ես ասես ծրագրավորումը մենակ սինտաքսը զուբրիտ անելով ա? Տենց լիներ բոլորը ծրագրավորող կդառնային , բայց չէ հաշվողական տեխնոլոգիայում սովորողների մեծամասնությունը մեր մոտ վերջում տաքսու շոֆեռ ա դառնում: Պատճառը էն ա, որ ոչ թե ծրագրավորում են սովորել, այլ ուղակի զուբրիտ արել որոշ բաներ ու խնդրագրքի լրիվ խնդիրները: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա օրենքը հասկանալուն, ցանկացած մարդ, եթե տուպոյ չի հանգիստ կհասկանա օրենքի իմաստը, որովհետև օրենք հիմնականում շատ պարզ են մշակում, որ բոլորին հասկանալի լինի, իսկ քանի տոկոսը կհասկանա ծրագրավորում? Համոզված եմ, որ եթե էտ խնդրագրքի ողջ պարունակությունը զուբրիտ անելու տեղը օրենքները զուբրիտ անեին հիմա լավ իրավաբան կլինեին: Մենակ տեսնեք ծրագրավորում չհասկանալու պատճառով քանի տասկնյակ միանման խնդիր են անգիր անում, որոնց մեջ տարբերությունը ասենք մի պայման է շատ պարզ:
> Ոնցոր ասում էր ծրագրավորմանս դասախոսը "ծրագրավորումը ավելի շատ արվեստ ա, քան թե տեխնիկա" 
> 
> Սինտաքսիս զուբրիտ անելով կյանքում ծրագրավորող չես դառնա, իսկ օրենք զուբրիտ անելով ցանկացած մարդ հանգիստ կարա իրավաբան դառնա, եթե իհարկե գոնե կարդալ և չափազանց պարզ գրված բաները կարողանում է հասկանալ:


Մինաս ջան համամիտ եմ, քանի որ գոյություն ունի օրենսգիրք, դրանից այն կող ոչ մի օրենք գոյություն չունի, իսկ ծրագրավորումը իմ տեսանկյունից անսահման մի օվկիանա, որի մեջ ինչքան խորանաս էնքան նոր ստորջրյա մի գեղեցիկ աշխարհ կբացահայտես...
բայց դե մի կողմից էլ ասեմ, որ իրավագիտություններ մի հրաշք մասնագիտությունա.

----------

_DEATH_ (30.08.2009)

----------


## Նալբանդյան

> Ուզում ես ասես ծրագրավորումը մենակ սինտաքսը զուբրիտ անելով ա? Տենց լիներ բոլորը ծրագրավորող կդառնային , բայց չէ հաշվողական տեխնոլոգիայում սովորողների մեծամասնությունը մեր մոտ վերջում տաքսու շոֆեռ ա դառնում: Պատճառը էն ա, որ ոչ թե ծրագրավորում են սովորել, այլ ուղակի զուբրիտ արել որոշ բաներ ու խնդրագրքի լրիվ խնդիրները: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա օրենքը հասկանալուն, ցանկացած մարդ, եթե տուպոյ չի հանգիստ կհասկանա օրենքի իմաստը, որովհետև օրենք հիմնականում շատ պարզ են մշակում, որ բոլորին հասկանալի լինի, իսկ քանի տոկոսը կհասկանա ծրագրավորում? Համոզված եմ, որ եթե էտ խնդրագրքի ողջ պարունակությունը զուբրիտ անելու տեղը օրենքները զուբրիտ անեին հիմա լավ իրավաբան կլինեին: Մենակ տեսնեք ծրագրավորում չհասկանալու պատճառով քանի տասկնյակ միանման խնդիր են անգիր անում, որոնց մեջ տարբերությունը ասենք մի պայման է շատ պարզ:
> Ոնցոր ասում էր ծրագրավորմանս դասախոսը "ծրագրավորումը ավելի շատ արվեստ ա, քան թե տեխնիկա" 
> 
> Սինտաքսիս զուբրիտ անելով կյանքում ծրագրավորող չես դառնա, իսկ օրենք զուբրիտ անելով ցանկացած մարդ հանգիստ կարա իրավաբան դառնա, եթե իհարկե գոնե կարդալ և չափազանց պարզ գրված բաները կարողանում է հասկանալ:


Ես չեմ ասում,որ սինտաքսիս սովորելով կարելիա ծրագրավորող  դառնալ, ու քո գրածի հետ ծրագարավորող դառնալու մասին համաձայն եմ, ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ սինտակսիսը, վոնց հորինելեն հնենց ել մնումա, ու առանց սինտաքսիս իմանալու հնարավոր չե նորմալ ծրագրավորել, ասինքն մեկա պտի զուբրիտ անես  :Jpit: , իրավաբներին ել, ընդհակառակը, վնասա օրենքները զուբրիտ անելը :Smile:

----------


## _DEATH_

> Ես չեմ ասում,որ սինտաքսիս սովորելով կարելիա ծրագրավորող  դառնալ, ու քո գրածի հետ ծրագարավորող դառնալու մասին համաձայն եմ, ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ սինտակսիսը, վոնց հորինելեն հնենց ել մնումա, ու առանց սինտաքսիս իմանալու հնարավոր չե նորմալ ծրագրավորել, ասինքն մեկա պտի զուբրիտ անես , իրավաբներին ել, ընդհակառակը, վնասա օրենքները զուբրիտ անելը


Ընդհանրապես քո հետ համաձայն չեմ սինտաքսը օրենքի հետ համեմատելու մեջ: Ծրագրավորման լեզվի սինտաքսի սովորելը կարելի ա համեմատել միայն մարդկային որևէ լեզվով խոսալ, գրել, կարդալ,… սովորելուն: Իսկ այ դրանից հետո գալիս ա ստանդարտ տիպերի մեթոդները, ֆունկցիաները, կլասներ,… Մինչև հիմա ինչքան գիրք կարդացել եմ, գրած ա եղել ոչ մի դեպքում անգիր չանեք մանրամանությունները, մաքսիմում հաճախակի պետք եկողների անունները, մնացածը կարելի է վարկյանական սպռավչնիկից կարդալ: Իսկ այ իրավաբանի դեպքում ինչոր հավատս չի գալիս, որ առանձ օրենքները իմանալու կարա յոլա գնա:  :Think:

----------


## Նալբանդյան

Չե, ես ել եմ ծրագրավորման հետ թեթև ծանոթ, լավ գիտեմ վոր դժվար բանա, ու օրենքի հետ դրանք համեմատելի չեն, ասածիս իմաստը զուբրիտի անհրաժեշտության մասինա  :Smile: , օրենքներն իմանալը ու զուբրիտ անելը տարբեր բաներեն :Smile:

----------

aerosmith (30.08.2009), _DEATH_ (30.08.2009)

----------


## _DEATH_

> Չե, ես ել եմ ծրագրավորման հետ թեթև ծանոթ, լավ գիտեմ վոր դժվար բանա, ու օրենքի հետ դրանք համեմատելի չեն, ասածիս իմաստը զուբրիտի անհրաժեշտության մասինա , օրենքներն իմանալը ու զուբրիտ անելը տարբեր բաներեն


Էտ հարցում սխալս ընդունում եմ  :Smile:  մտքերս լավ չեմ կարողացել արտահայտել ուղակի: Իմ ասածը էն էր, որ եթե օրենքները գիտես, հետո վերհիշելը էտքան էլ դժվար չի լինի: Իսկ ծրագրավորման դեպքում մենակ սինտաքսի հարցը չի, պետք ա ծրագրավորել վերհիշես, որը շատ ավելի բարդ ա, քանի որ ավելի շատ տրամաբանական ջանքերից ա կախված, էլ չեմ ասում, որ գրածդ ծրագիրը մի ամսից արդեն մոռանում ես որ տողը ինչի համար ա:
Լավ թեմայից էտքան չշեղվենք, բուն թեման եկեք շարունակենք քնարկել:
8.5 միլիոն որտեղից ճարենք: Հիմա крестный отец-ն եմ լսում աուդիոգրքով, ընդե Դոն Կառլեոնեն սենց մի բան ա ասում
<<Один законник с партфелом в руках награбит больше чем тысячи воруженних налетчиков вмасках>>  :LOL: 
Ոբշմ իրավբաններ ջան տեսեք ինչ եք անում  :Hands Up:

----------

davidus (31.08.2009), Freeman (12.06.2011)

----------


## _DEATH_

> Մինաս ջան համամիտ եմ, քանի որ գոյություն ունի օրենսգիրք, դրանից այն կող ոչ մի օրենք գոյություն չունի, իսկ ծրագրավորումը իմ տեսանկյունից անսահման մի օվկիանա, որի մեջ ինչքան խորանաս էնքան նոր ստորջրյա մի գեղեցիկ աշխարհ կբացահայտես...
> բայց դե մի կողմից էլ ասեմ, որ իրավագիտություններ մի հրաշք մասնագիտությունա.


Դե էտի մարդուց ա գալիս  :Smile:  Ամեն մեկը պետք ա ընտրի էն մասնագիտությունը որը իրա սրտով ա: Ես ծրագրավորում եմ ընտրել, դրա համար էտ ուղղությամբ եմ գնում: Եթե օրենքը սրտովս լիներ էտ ուղղությամբ կգնայի: իմ ասածը ուղակի էն ա, որ ամենաշատը էտ երկու տարում ՏՏ ոլորտի մասնագետներն են տուժում: Ինչքան ծանոթ ունեմ բանակից եկած գործ չեն կարողանում գտնեն: Պատճառները շատ-շատ են: Նախ շատ բան ա փոխվում էտ ընթացքում կոմպի հետ կապված, գրեթե ամենինչ մոռացած են լինում, …

----------


## aerosmith

ու դու զգում էս որ էտ ոլորտի մասնագետներին էդքան չեն աջակցում, ու նույն կարգավիճակում են նաև դերասանները։ Դրա համար պետք էր էս սայթերի համատարած ջարդը, որ իմանային այթի ոլորտի մասնագեների ղադրը։

----------


## Dragon

> Ցանկացած ծրագրավորող թեկուզ մեկ ամիս նախագիծը մի կողմ թողի, ինչքան էլ լավ հիշողություն ունենա, ինչքան էլ լավ մեկնաբանած լինի կոդը, մեկա դժվար ա հիշել ինչը ինչի համար ա արվել, արդյոք ավելի օպտիմալ ալգորիթմ չկա, որ տենց եմ գրել էն ժամանակ, …
> Նենց ա լինում, որ էտ մի շաբաթում գրած ծրագիրը վերհիշելու համար երկու շաբաթ ա պահանջվում: 
> Իսկ օրենքի դեպքում պռոբլեմ չկա, մի քանի հատ օրենք ես զուբրիտ անում, մի քանի հատ ինքդ հորինում  հետո հանկարծ եթե մոռանում ես, մի հատ բացում կարդում ես ու պրծ:



Ես գիտելիք ասելով ընդհանրական ի նկատի ունեի, ծրագրավորման  առանձնահատկություններից տեղյակ չեմ, եթե ասում եք այդպես է, հավատում եմ.  :Smile:  վստահ եմ որ տվյալ մասնագետը ավելի լավ կիմանա իր գիտությունը: 
Շատ սխալ կարծքիքի ես իրավաբանության մասին: Նախ` և' տեսականորեն և' գործնականում հնարավոր չէ ամբողջ օրենսրությունը անգիր անել, երկորդ` իրավանները օրենքներ չեն հորիոնում, նրանք մեկնաբանում են օրենքը իր ոգուն կամ տառին համարժեք: Իրավաբանությունը ճշգրիտ գիտություն չէ, որ ամեն ինչ դոգմատիկ լինի, հաճախ ոչ պրոֆեսոնալ օրինաստեղծ մարնի պատճառով կազուսներ են առաջանում: Իրավաբանը ոչ թե օրենքներն է անգիր անում,   այլ առաջին հերթին ուսումնասիրում է իրավունքը: Այն ելակետային հիմքերը որոնք ծնում են նորմատիվ ակտերը, դրանց աստիճանակարգը և այլն: Շատ չտարածվեմ: 
Ինչքան էլ օրենքներ անգիր անսես, ոչինչի օգուտ չի տա, եթե սկզբունքները չիմանաս. չունենաս այդ հատուկ մտածելակերպը, վերլուծելու, հասկանալու և մեկնաբանելու ունակությունը:

----------

Annushka (31.08.2009), davidus (31.08.2009), _DEATH_ (31.08.2009), Նալբանդյան (31.08.2009)

----------


## _DEATH_

> Ես գիտելիք ասելով ընդհանրական ի նկատի ունեի, ծրագրավորման  առանձնահատկություններից տեղյակ չեմ, եթե ասում եք այդպես է, հավատում եմ.  վստահ եմ որ տվյալ մասնագետը ավելի լավ կիմանա իր գիտությունը: 
> Շատ սխալ կարծքիքի ես իրավաբանության մասին: Նախ` և' տեսականորեն և' գործնականում հնարավոր չէ ամբողջ օրենսրությունը անգիր անել, երկորդ` իրավանները օրենքներ չեն հորիոնում, նրանք մեկնաբանում են օրենքը իր ոգուն կամ տառին համարժեք: Իրավաբանությունը ճշգրիտ գիտություն չէ, որ ամեն ինչ դոգմատիկ լինի, հաճախ ոչ պրոֆեսոնալ օրինաստեղծ մարնի պատճառով կազուսներ են առաջանում: Իրավաբանը ոչ թե օրենքներն է անգիր անում,   այլ առաջին հերթին ուսումնասիրում է իրավունքը: Այն ելակետային հիմքերը որոնք ծնում են նորմատիվ ակտերը, դրանց աստիճանակարգը և այլն: Շատ չտարածվեմ: 
> Ինչքան էլ օրենքներ անգիր անսես, ոչինչի օգուտ չի տա, եթե սկզբունքները չիմանաս. չունենաս այդ հատուկ մտածելակերպը, վերլուծելու, հասկանալու և մեկնաբանելու ունակությունը:


Էդ պոստիցս հետո գրել եմ, որ խոսքը գնում էր նրա մասին, որ օրենք վերհիշելը շատ ավելի հեշտ ա քան ծրագրավորում վերհիշելը  :Smile:  իրավաբանի ունակությունները միշտ քո հետ են: Իսկ ծրագրավորողի դեպքում մենակ ունակություններով ու ինչոր բաներ վերհիշելով չի, ալգորիթմական մտածելակերպը (եթե հայերեն ճիշտ գրեցի) շատ դժվար ա վերականգնել:

----------

Dragon (31.08.2009)

----------


## akellan

Չնայած որ այս թեմայում երկար ժամանակ է ինչ գրառում չի արվել, բայց դե կուզեի հարցնել, կա արդյոք այնպիսի ծրագիր կամ արտասահմանյան համալսարան, որը տալիս է տարկետում առանց այդ 8.5 միլիոն դրամի: Եթե գիտեք խնդրում եմ գրեք, նախապես շնորհակալություն:

----------

